# Labiaplasty???



## amydenn07

Please Help! Does Anyone Know The Cpt Code For  This. We Were Thinking Of 15839 But The Physician Says "that's Not Good Enough"... Anyone Have Any Other Suggustions.
Amy


----------



## adwood68

Amy,
I code using 15839 just as you do. ACOG (I think) had an article recently that recommended using the vulvectomy codes. Vulvectomy, however is for diseased tissue. I discussed that option with my physicians and they did not feel comfortable billing a vulvectomy for hypertrophy. We have a nightmare getting this paid. 
I wish you luck with this one!
Angie Wood,CPC


----------



## amitjoshi4

I have been using Vulvectomy Simple;partial 56620 for Labioplasty; It is the nearest code to support this procedure. Look at the CDR, it will closely relate to Labioplasty.


----------



## bpope

According to why the labiaplasty is being done.. In the OB/GYN coding companion 56800 could work for congenital abnormalites, 57200 may work..


----------



## sroland

*ACOG Recommendation for Labioplasty*

Recently, we queried ACOG to see what CPT code they recommend for labioplasty and here is their response:

This is in response to your email of October 27, 2008.  You asked for the most appropriate code to report a labioplasty and whether it is unilateral or bilateral.  You also asked what diagnosis are payable for this procedure.

Report CPT-4 code 56620 (Vulvectomy, simple; partial) for the procedure.  The description of this procedure is as follows:  The physician removes part of the vulva.  A simple partial vulvectomy may include removal of part or all of the labia majora and the labia minora on one side and the clitoris.  The underlying subcutaneous fatty tissue is removed along with the large portion of excised skin.   

For example: A patient presents with enlarged bilateral labia majora, 8-10 inches in length, that interferes with daily activities/coitus/self esteem.  The physician removes part of the labia.  

This code is neither unilateral or bilateral.  It is either partial or complete.  A complete labiaplasty would be reported with CPT-4 code 56625 (Vulvectomy simple; complete).

Report an ICD-9 code from the 624 series for the abnormality.  In the case that you described, you may want to look at reporting ICD-9-CM code 624.4 (Old laceration or scarring of vulva) for example.


----------



## Tammy Hughes

We use 56620 Also with a Dx of 624.3.

Tammy


----------

